# MACH4 Barley!!!!! WOO HOOO!!!!



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WooHoo Barley!

I hope your move north goes smoothly.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Woo Hoo is right !!!
:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:greenboun


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!

Barley sure knows how to leave on a high note!!

Congrats and Good Luck with your new job!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooooo hoooooo! Having dabbled in agility now, I can truly appreciate what a HUGE achievement that is!! Biggest congratulations!
And good luck on the move, hope it goes smoothly for you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot Woot!! Major congratulations to you both!! 
I am so happy you got to earn it with all your friends and before your move .. good luck with the move and new job too.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Awesome Barley, what a wonderful day for you!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow! Congratulations - I'm just finishing my first pre-agility class, so to say that I am in awe of your accomplishments would be an understatement... Love the photos too!!! Hope your move goes smoothly!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Huge Congratulations to you and Barley!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Way to go Barley and Jessica!!!! You are such a great team, you and BOTH your dogs. Barley did need some 'special' time with his mom. Those little sisters you know. 

I have a lab friend who finished her MACH with her dog and on the victory lap... her dog dumped in the ring. So glad you did NOT go out without your leash on. Would be a terrible way to lose a MACH.


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Again, HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to you and Barley!!! I got teary eyed reading your post, it must have been so emotional for you and your friends.

Now...Hurry and get up here!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

AMAZING! Congratulations!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am thrilled for you and Barley and I am glad he had his special day to share with you all alone..I was excited to hear you were able to share that big occasion with close friends. Makes it that much more special! Give Mira and Barley a kiss from us!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!! It was very special! Today he went for an encore and got another QQ, YAY!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

On his way to MACH 5!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Congratulations! Good luck on your move...may Barley and Mira continue to impress in their new venues.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

COngratulations!!!!! I loved reading about Barley's special day with mom and getting his MACH4. I love the picture of Barley carrying his ribon. He sure does look proud!! Good luck on your move and hope all goes well.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats again, and good luck at nationals!!


----------

